

Ask HN: Names for app company? - stasy

What are some names for an app company that you would put at the end of it? Example:<p>Example Productions<p>Example Apps<p>Example Creations
======
keehun
Glafe.

For full disclosure, I own glafe.com and will sell it to you.

(Although the above is true, I mean to say the sentence above with a touch of
sarcasm and a hint of cynicism). Not entirely serious.

~~~
stasy
I already have a name for the first part (the example part)

------
edoceo
You could describe the app, like

CoolappERP.com CoolappHR.com

Or put an action on it, 'get' is popular

GetCoolapp.com

I hate when I see things like

CoolappInc or CoolappCo.com

~~~
stasy
I'm talking about a company name not a url, but good idea.

